# Business sign that I painted today



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of a metallic foil finish that I did to a piece of MDO to get a custom sign for my stenciling/painting business.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good, your stuff always does


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot, tomorrow I am going to do one for a friends kid that is the Hot Wheels logo, with a special effect product that should make it look like real flames (in a pretend world that is!)


----------

